#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IISER Bhopal B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IISER Bhopal Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IISER Bhopal Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*IISER Bhopal Admission:*  JEE Advacnced, others


*CONNECTIVITY:*
*Nearest Airport:* Raja Bhog Airport, Bhopal
*Distance from Airport:* 11km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Bhopal Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 22km


*IISER Bhopal Branches In Engineering:*

Biological SciencesChemistryEarth and Environmental SciencesMathematicsPhysics


*Cut-off 2016: Coming Soon:

State-wise Cut-off:
*
*Board*
*Cutoff percentage*

AMU
84.1

Andhra Pradesh
95.4

Assam
74.2

Bihar
72.4

CBSE
92.5

Chhattisgarh
78.9

CICSE
93.3

Goa
82.5

Gujrat
72.8

Haryana
85.3

Himachal Pradesh
80.4

Jammu & Kashmir
81.9

Jharkhand
61.8

Karnataka
88.3

Kerala
93.1

Madhya Pradesh
82.9

Maharastra
79.5

Manipur
77.9

Meghalaya
69.5

Mizoram
69.4

Nagaland
67.8

Orissa
75.5

Punjab
80.3

Rajasthan
80.9

Tamil Nadu
95.1

Telangana
95.4

Tripura
68.6

Uttar Pradesh
76.1

Uttarakhand
68.8

West Bengal
80.4

Visva Bharati
87.7












*




About IISER Bhopal,*
*
Fee Structure:

**Particulars*
*Amount*

One Time Fees
₹4500

Semester Fee
₹13500 (₹3500)

*Total*
*₹**18000 (**₹**8000**)*



*


Hostel Fee:
**Particulars*
*Amount*

One Time Fee
₹1000

Hostel Rent
₹1500

Electricity & Water Charges
₹1000

*Total*
*₹**350**0*


*

Main Mission:*
Promote research and development activities in science and application of scientific methods by investing in infrastructure and faculty, promoting academic reforms and spreading scientific awareness among public.
Provide pivotal training in natural sciences and liberal arts enabling the young minds to develop not only rationale but creative thinking capabilities as well.

Foster an environment of liberal education of natural sciences with a spirit of freedom of thought.
To collaborate and develop strategic alliances in order to tread new and innovative vistas for long-term dialogue between academia and industry.

To nurture a scientific temper in the society so as to eliminate the illogical dogmas and irrational thoughts.
Create a cadre of scientists of high calibre imparting training in the latest techniques of scientific experimentation in order to carry out research at the cutting-edge areas of science.

To emerge as a hub of research and development activities in science and application of scientific and application of scientific methods.


To strengthen the national education and research base in natural sciences, social sciences, engineering sciences and creative arts as well in order to become a powerful stakeholder in global knowledge economy.
To ultimately emerge as a center of excellence in creative science education and research.

To play a pivotal role by contributing for the growth of our economy through global leadership in science.
Contribute to India and the world in the pursuit of achieving Global Excellence in generation of Knowledge and Research based Learning.

To provide guarantee of clean hostel, clean mess, clean water and hygienic and wholesome food to its students.

*Scholarship*
KVPY scholars admitted to IISERs would draw fellowship as per KVPY norms. In addition a limited number of INSPIRE scholarships will be available for candidates admitted through JEE Advanced and SCB channel as applicable as per the norms prescribed by DST INSPIRE scheme. This supersedes all earlier announcements regarding scholarship.

*Key Features*

Highly competent and motivated faculty in various disciplines with a passion for scienceIntegrated undergraduate teaching with cutting edge research across disciplinesUpcoming eco-friendly green campuses with appropriate infrastructureLibrary with online resources, books and research journalsState of the art teaching and research facilitiesSports and recreational facilitiesHostel facility for all students

*Indian Institute of Science Education and Research Bhopal Address*
Bhopal Bypass Road, Bhauri
Bhopal 462 066
Madhya Pradesh, INDIA





  Similar Threads: NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IISER Kolkata B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IISER Pune, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IISER Thiruvananthapuram, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Jodhpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

